# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگه کنکوری 99 هستی..یه سربزن حتمااا

## Amir_rz

_  سلام به دوستان گل_ :Yahoo (105): 

*آرزوی بهترینا برای تک تکمون دارم..ایشالا کنکور99بهترین اتفاق زندگیمون باشه که قطعن همینطور هم میشه.

*اول از خودم بگم که سال اخریم و رشته تجربی.
راستیتش این تاپیک رو برای این زدم که دور هم باشیم و از راهنماییای همدیگه استفاده کنیم تا کنکور99 رو همه باهم با رتبه های خیلی خوب پشت سر بزاریم. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## aa79

خیلیم عالیه این جوری.من که هستم.هر چند دیگه میخوام تا طرفای شب اینترنتمو وصل نکنم چون واقعا وقت گیره...

----------


## Amir_rz

در ادامه... *میخوام راجب ساعات مطالعه که فکر کنم یکی از دغدغه ی اساسی برای بقیه یا حداقل خودم هست براتون بگم...
اول از همه بنظر شما چکارایی برای افزایش ساعات مطالعه باید انجام داد که به 8 ساعت برسه؟*
داخل پارانتز بگم که شاید بگین چرا 8 ساعت و این حرفا...راستش من خیلیارو دیدم که در مورد ساعات مطالعه های مریخی(من اسمشون رو گذاشتم)حرف میزنن به عنوان مثال14 ساعت یا حتی یه بار تو همینجا دیدم که طرف در مورد 20ساعت درس خوندن تو یه روز حرف میزد :Yahoo (77): 
اینا همش فقط و فقط برا تضعیف روحیه اس اینو میگم چون خیلیارو دیدم که باور میکنن این حرفارو...شما 8ساعت با کیفیت درس بخون قطعن موفقی...موضوع اصلی برمیگرده به اینکه اصن برا رسیدن به 8 ساعت مطالعه چیکار باید کرد؟؟

لطفا همگی راهنمایی کنین که همه استفاده کنیم از حرفای همدیگه..ممنون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amir_rz

> خیلیم عالیه این جوری.من که هستم.هر چند دیگه میخوام تا طرفای شب اینترنتمو وصل نکنم چون واقعا وقت گیره...


خیلیم عالی تر که حمایت میکنی.. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## aa79

> در ادامه... *میخوام راجب ساعات مطالعه که فکر کنم یکی از دغدغه ی اساسی برای بقیه یا حداقل خودم هست براتون بگم...
> اول از همه بنظر شما چکارایی برای افزایش ساعات مطالعه باید انجام داد که به 8 ساعت برسه؟*
> داخل پارانتز بگم که شاید بگین چرا 8 ساعت و این حرفا...راستش من خیلیارو دیدم که در مورد ساعات مطالعه های مریخی(من اسمشون رو گذاشتم)حرف میزنن به عنوان مثال14 ساعت یا حتی یه بار تو همینجا دیدم که طرف در مورد 20ساعت درس خوندن تو یه روز حرف میزد
> اینا همش فقط و فقط برا تضعیف روحیه اس اینو میگم چون خیلیارو دیدم که باور میکنن این حرفارو...شما 8ساعت با کیفیت درس بخون قطعن موفقی...موضوع اصلی برمیگرده به اینکه اصن برا رسیدن به 8 ساعت مطالعه چیکار باید کرد؟؟
> 
> لطفا همگی راهنمایی کنین که همه استفاده کنیم از حرفای همدیگه..ممنون


اینا چیزاییه که خودم به شخصه بهشون رسیدم...

۱-زود بیدار شدن
وقتی صبح زود بیدار میشید،اول از همه این که انرژی خیلی بیشتری دارید و به برنامه هاتون خیلی بهتر میرسید.من خودم‌ تا یکم دیر بیدار میشدم فکر میکردم به برنامم دیگه‌نمیرسم و کل اون روزم خراب میشد.که البته خیلی عادت بدیه و کلا باید همیشه بیشترین حالت ممکن بشینی درس بخونی.نهایتش درسای کم اهمیت تر رو اون روز نمیخونید
۲-داشتن فعالیت شبانه
سعی کنید هر شب یا یه شب در میون فعالیت بدنی داشته باشید.پیاده روی،استخر،باشگاه و ...  تو خونه نشستن شمارو خسته و از درس زده میکنه
داشتن فعالیت شبانه علاوه بر علتی برلی شادی و طراوت و تازه شدن روح،باعث میشه دلتون برای کتاباتون تنگ شه و با انگیزه بیشتری برید به استقبال درس.سعی کنید ساعات پایانی که درس نمیخونید یا کمتر میخونید این کارو کنید که یا بعدش بخوابید و یا درس زیادی برای خوندن نمونده باشه
۳-برنامه بازه بندی شده نداشته باشید
منظورم اینه که مثلا نگید از ساعت ۱۰ تا ۱۲ زیست.چون کافیه یه ذره به هم بخوره 
بیشتر سعی کنید هر درس رو تا یه مبحث و یا صفحه خاصی برسونید 
۴-گوشیو کنار بذارید 
میتونم بگم از مهم ترین عوامله.خیلی خیلی ذهنو درگیر میکنه و بدون این که متوجهش بشید،هم وقتتون رو میگیره و هم ذهنتون درگیر میشه 
میتونید گوشی رو ونار بذارید و به عنوان مثال،مثلاً ۱۰ شب به بعد یکم کار کنید یا مثلا بیاین تو انجمن و سوالاتتونو بپرسید 
۵-از حاشیه به دور باشید 
کلا سعی کنید پیجایی که خیلی در مورد #نه به تاثیر قطعی یا #نه به ظلم به کنکوریا و از این‌جور چیزا توجه نکنید.خودشون درست میشن.خیلی از معلما هم‌برای این که مخاطب جمع کنن الکی بلوا به پا میکنن.اگه واقعاااا نیاز بود توجه کنید.نه جایی که کاری از دستتون بر نمیاد

و در ضمن نگید میخوام این روز حتما فلان ساعت بخونم.کلا سعی کنید کم کم بیارید بالا ساعت مطالعتونو و حفظش کنید.هدفتون براتون مهم باشه خودتون بهش پایبند میمونید
و این که لطفا تلاشتونو بکنید و تا اونجایی که میشه همین یه سالو وااااقعا از تفریحات تا اونجایی که میشه بزنید.نه فقط در ظاهر.تک بعدی نباشید.ولی همه چی به اندازه خودش

----------


## high-flown

سلام دوستان خوبین منم کنکوری99ام .خوبه ایده تون.

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aa79


خیلیم عالیه این جوری.من که هستم.هر چند دیگه میخوام تا طرفای شب اینترنتمو وصل نکنم چون واقعا وقت گیره...


امیدوارم نا امیدت نکرده باشم اما فکر نکنم بتونی*

----------


## Amir_rz

> اینا چیزاییه که خودم به شخصه بهشون رسیدم...
> 
> ۱-زود بیدار شدن
> وقتی صبح زود بیدار میشید،اول از همه این که انرژی خیلی بیشتری دارید و به برنامه هاتون خیلی بهتر میرسید.من خودم‌ تا یکم دیر بیدار میشدم فکر میکردم به برنامم دیگه‌نمیرسم و کل اون روزم خراب میشد.که البته خیلی عادت بدیه و کلا باید همیشه بیشترین حالت ممکن بشینی درس بخونی.نهایتش درسای کم اهمیت تر رو اون روز نمیخونید
> ۲-داشتن فعالیت شبانه
> سعی کنید هر شب یا یه شب در میون فعالیت بدنی داشته باشید.پیاده روی،استخر،باشگاه و ...  تو خونه نشستن شمارو خسته و از درس زده میکنه
> داشتن فعالیت شبانه علاوه بر علتی برلی شادی و طراوت و تازه شدن روح،باعث میشه دلتون برای کتاباتون تنگ شه و با انگیزه بیشتری برید به استقبال درس.سعی کنید ساعات پایانی که درس نمیخونید یا کمتر میخونید این کارو کنید که یا بعدش بخوابید و یا درس زیادی برای خوندن نمونده باشه
> ۳-برنامه بازه بندی شده نداشته باشید
> منظورم اینه که مثلا نگید از ساعت ۱۰ تا ۱۲ زیست.چون کافیه یه ذره به هم بخوره 
> ...


سلام..خیلی ممنون از راهنماییات..
من ی موردی رو هم با اجازتون به حرفات اضافه کنم که *حتماا حتماا یه برنامه بلند مدت برا خودتون بریزین*..بالفرض طبق اون برنامه ی بلند مدتی که من برا خودم ریختم تا اخر تابستون زیست 2 رو تموم میکنم..حالا شاید بگین خیر این کار چیه؟؟
تو جواب باید بگم که خیرش اینکه شما از وضع و حجم درسی که خوندی و خواهی خوند خبر داری ینی همینطوری نمیری جلو(هرچی قسمت باشه...) که اخر تابستون یهو میبینی هیچکاری نکردی یا با خودت نگی که خیلی بهتر میتونستم از تابستون استفاده کنم..
اگه بخوام خلاصه بگم برنامه بلند مدت میتونه:
1.شمارو از حجم و وضعیت خودتون مطلع کنه(خیلی مهمهههه)
2.از همه مهم تر به شما انگیزه میده(ینی به عنوان مثال شما میدونی هر روز 2 صفحه زیست بخونی اخر تابستون کل کتاب رو تموم کردی)

امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amir_rz

* هیچوقت یادتون نره که هیچ دلیلی نداره که موفق نشین
 هیچ چیزه غیرممکنیم وجود نداره..
 موفق باشین*

----------


## mobin112233

دوستان لطفا کمکم کنین. کسی میدونه وقتی میخوای سال سوم برای کنکور بشینی بخونی، چطوری باید معافیت گرفت؟ با ثبت نام تو پیام نور و اینا؟ چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟ میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟ دارم روانی میشم

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه:
تلوزیون رو بزارین کنار واقعا یا حداقل شبکه نمایش و مستند و ورزش رو بیخیال بشین
زود بیدار بشین
ساعت مطالعتونو یادداشت کنین به طور دقیق
برنامه ریزی داشته باشین
ویرایش:خودتون گوشی نداشته باشین و از گوشی والدین چه برای تل چ سایتا استفاده کنین

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام 
این دفعه میخوام یه مواردی رو خدمت دوستانی که از فیلم اموزشی استفاده میکنن رو بگم که حتماا مطالبی خوندن که بعضیا میگن به درد نمیخوره و از این حرفا یا میگن فیلمای فلان موسسه رو ببینی کنکور صد در صد قبولی و...
حقیقتش فیلم اموزشی واقعن موثره تو یادگیری و اموزش...بعضی از موسسه ها که سوالم   به تعداد زیادی حل میکنن واقعن عالی تر میشه..
نکته دومی که میخوام بگم اینکه هیچوقت با نگا کردن خالی به هیچ نتیجه ای نخواهی رسید حتماا حتماا تست بزن
*نکته اساسی برمیگرده به خوده طرف بعضیا با خوندن درسنامه کتب تست راحتن بعضیا مث خودم با فیلم اموزشی دلیل نمیشه که یکی از یکی بهتر باشه من منظورم خدمت کسایی هستش که حوصله خوندن درسنامه و تحلیل و اینا ندارن ...*
*موفقیت در کنکور=اموزش قوی و درست+حل کردن تست و سوال مفهومی-اموزشی(تشریحی برای فهم و درک برای مثال مسلط شدن به کتب درسی)+تکرار(مرور که اصلی ترین هست)


*​

----------


## aa79

> دوستان لطفا کمکم کنین. کسی میدونه وقتی میخوای سال سوم برای کنکور بشینی بخونی، چطوری باید معافیت گرفت؟ با ثبت نام تو پیام نور و اینا؟ چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟ میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟ دارم روانی میشم


فکر میکنم این طوری باشه که میرید ثبت نام میکنید آزاد یا پیام نور و وقتی مشمول اشتغال به تحصیل شدید،مدارکشو از دانشگاه میبرید و میبرید پلیس+۱۰ بخش نظام‌ وظیفه و معافیت تحصیلی رو میگیرید.فکر میکنم این طور باشه

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام..
کم کم داریم به اخرای تابستون نزدیک میشیم..خیلیا از تابستون به نحو احسنت استفاده کردن و خیلیا هم به هر دلیلی نتونستن..حقیقتا تو تابستون باتوجه به اطلاعاتی که خودم دارم خیلیا از مرداد و اواسطش استارت برای کنکور رو زدن و کم و بیش مطالعه ای داشتن ولی خب از مهرماه اوضاع برای ما متفاوته..خیلیا مث خودم میخوان بدونن که *زمان بازگشایی مدارس ساعت مطالعه چقدر باید باشه؟؟*
-و اینکه* قضیه سال دوازدهم اصن چی هست ینی تا کی و چه زمان هایی میریم مدرسه؟؟*
اگه کسی میدونه راجب سوال دوم ممنون میشم که بگه تا همه استفاده کنیم. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mlt

باید بکوب تا خود عید بری مدرسه
پارسال که سیاست میدادن که همه تا اردیبهشت میان اخرش یه هفته قبل عید کسی نرفت :Yahoo (20): 
فقط حواست باشه که اون دوتا درس چرت که نهایی هست رو از همون اول بخون که شب امتحان داغون میشی 
علوم اجتماعی خیلی حجمش کمه ولی چرتو پرت هست و اینکه هیچ حاشیه نداره باید بکوب متنو بخونی
اون بهداشت هم200صفحه هست که دیگه شب امتحان نمیشه تموم کرد


> سلام..
> کم کم داریم به اخرای تابستون نزدیک میشیم..خیلیا از تابستون به نحو احسنت استفاده کردن و خیلیا هم به هر دلیلی نتونستن..حقیقتا تو تابستون باتوجه به اطلاعاتی که خودم دارم خیلیا از مرداد و اواسطش استارت برای کنکور رو زدن و کم و بیش مطالعه ای داشتن ولی خب از مهرماه اوضاع برای ما متفاوته..خیلیا مث خودم میخوان بدونن که *زمان بازگشایی مدارس ساعت مطالعه چقدر باید باشه؟؟*
> -و اینکه* قضیه سال دوازدهم اصن چی هست ینی تا کی و چه زمان هایی میریم مدرسه؟؟*
> اگه کسی میدونه راجب سوال دوم ممنون میشم که بگه تا همه استفاده کنیم.

----------


## fisae

دوستان تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی نیست خودتونو درگیر مدرسه کنید، اما اگه مستقیم باشه امتحاناتو نمره کامل بگیرید، بعد عید کلا نمیرن مدرسه، خیلیم درگیر مدرسه نشید، مهم نیست زیاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Psycho

> در ادامه... *میخوام راجب ساعات مطالعه که فکر کنم یکی از دغدغه ی اساسی برای بقیه یا حداقل خودم هست براتون بگم...
> اول از همه بنظر شما چکارایی برای افزایش ساعات مطالعه باید انجام داد که به 8 ساعت برسه؟*
> داخل پارانتز بگم که شاید بگین چرا 8 ساعت و این حرفا...راستش من خیلیارو دیدم که در مورد ساعات مطالعه های مریخی(من اسمشون رو گذاشتم)حرف میزنن به عنوان مثال14 ساعت یا حتی یه بار تو همینجا دیدم که طرف در مورد 20ساعت درس خوندن تو یه روز حرف میزد
> اینا همش فقط و فقط برا تضعیف روحیه اس اینو میگم چون خیلیارو دیدم که باور میکنن این حرفارو...شما 8ساعت با کیفیت درس بخون قطعن موفقی...موضوع اصلی برمیگرده به اینکه اصن برا رسیدن به 8 ساعت مطالعه چیکار باید کرد؟؟
> 
> لطفا همگی راهنمایی کنین که همه استفاده کنیم از حرفای همدیگه..ممنون


سلام.طریقه افزایش ساعت مطالعه بصورت پایدار اینطوریه که شما اول میای با ساعت مطالعه ای که باهاش راحتی کاملا و بهت به هیچ عنوان فشار نمیاد شروع میکنی برای مثال 4 ساعت.بعد که بدنت به این تایم عادت کرد مثلن میای هفته بعدت رو مثلا 4:30 ساعت میخونی.
نکته ای که هست به هیچ عنوان از ساعت مطالعه ای که توانش رو ندارین شروع نکنین و به این فک نکنین که فلانی 14 ساعت میخونه.
و نکته ی بعدی هم اینکه حتما اون تایمتون رو اول وقت بخونین.یعنی توی روز اولین کاری که میکنین درس خوندن باشه بعدش به کارای دیگتون مثل تفریح و ورزش و .. برسین.
و اینکه مثلا امروز برنامتون اینه 6ساعت بخونین با تایم ناهار و صبحانه و استراحتتون برنامتون میرسه تا ساعت 5 عصر. تا ساعت 5عصر از تفریح و تلویزیون و گوشی ممنوع کنین.بعد که تایم درستون تموم شد تا خواب هرکاری دلتون میخواد بکنین.
دلیل اینکه فشرده بخونین بهتره اینه که مثلا هر وقت میخوای نیم ساعت بیشتر بخونی میگی بابا اینکه کاری نداره تا 5 میخوندم الان تا 5:30 میخونم بعدش تفریح.وگرنه تایمای استراحت بین دروستون رو بجای یه ربع بکنین 1ساعت اولا که نمیتونین زیاد کنین تایم مطالعه رو و دوما به برنامتون پایبند نمیمونین بعدا که مثلا برنامتون شد 10ساعت باز اون تایم استراحتارو تنبلی میکنین برنمیگردین به موقع سر درس.

موفق باشید.

----------


## err

سلام دوستان یه سوال من بعضی اوقات ساعت مطالعم میره بالا هنگام درس خوندن عصبی و کلافه  میشم و دیگه نمیتونم درس بخونم با اینکه دلم میخواد کم نیارم، راه حلی نداره؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amir_rz

> باید بکوب تا خود عید بری مدرسه
> پارسال که سیاست میدادن که همه تا اردیبهشت میان اخرش یه هفته قبل عید کسی نرفت
> فقط حواست باشه که اون دوتا درس چرت که نهایی هست رو از همون اول بخون که شب امتحان داغون میشی 
> علوم اجتماعی خیلی حجمش کمه ولی چرتو پرت هست و اینکه هیچ حاشیه نداره باید بکوب متنو بخونی
> اون بهداشت هم200صفحه هست که دیگه شب امتحان نمیشه تموم کرد



البته در این مورد شنیدم که میگن برنامه روزانه مدرسه متفاوته ..مثلا تو دوازدهم سه تا کتاب داریم که سبک هستن مثل هویت اجتماعی و از اینا...طوری که تایم های این زنگا.. میشه مدرسه نرف البته بجزاز بعضی روزا اگه معلم مورده مشخص کنه ک باید بیاین فرق میکنه(هرچند که من احتمال میدم مث یازدهم که ما معلم محیط زیست و کارگاه نداشتیم امسال هم نخواهیم داشت :Yahoo (20): )
البته مورد دیگه  ای هم هست که راجبه زنگای درسی میشه.. ینی درسته که هر روز میری مدرسه اما بعضی از روزا تو هفته فوق فوقش دو زنگ درس داری و بعدش تمومه..هرچند که بازم شنیدم ک میگن فوق فوقش 4 تا5 ماه میریم مدرسه و بعدش خلاص...

----------


## Amir_rz

> سلام دوستان یه سوال من بعضی اوقات ساعت مطالعم میره بالا هنگام درس خوندن عصبی و کلافه  میشم و دیگه نمیتونم درس بخونم با اینکه دلم میخواد کم نیارم، راه حلی نداره؟


دوست عزیز من که نفهمیدم منظورت چیه؟؟
ساعت مطالعت میره بالا و تو از این کلافه و عصبی میشی؟؟ینی چی؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## err

> دوست عزیز من که نفهمیدم منظورت چیه؟؟
> ساعت مطالعت میره بالا و تو از این کلافه و عصبی میشی؟؟ینی چی؟


یعنی مثلا اگر تو یکروز ۷ساعت بخونم دیگه نمیتونم بیشتر بخونم خسته میشم درس خوندن برام سخت میشه و ۱۰دقیقه انگار اندازه یک ساعت میگذره

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام
مقایسه کردن بین دو شخص اشتباهههه
خیلیارو دیدم که با خودشون میگن فلان کس 10ساعت میخونه پس از من بهتره و من چ بخونم چ نخونم نمیتونم قبول بشم :Yahoo (113): 
تو جواب این افراد باید بگم عزیزه من فلان کس اصن از من بهتر ..من چیکار کنم خب؟؟خوبه برا خودش..
من سعی میکنم که روز به روز نسبت به قبل پیشرفت کنم اصن مهم نیست برام که یکی20ساعت میخونه..میخونه بزا بخونه
منظورم از این حرفا که زدم و خودمونی گفتم این بودش که خودتو با خودت مقایسه کن نه با دیگری..بالفرض من امروز 2 ساعت درس خوندم  در حالیکه دیروز 1.5 ساعت خونده بودم..این باعث تشویق برا من میشه که فردا از امروزم بهتر باشم..اصن مقایسه کردن خودت با یکی دیگه کاملا اشتباهه چون شرایط و همه چی تو از قبیل قدرت تفکر و ...با فلان شخص متفاوته..مقایسه درست زمانیکه که شرایط هر دو یکی باشه و اصن بین دو شخص مقایسه اشتباهه همیشه..
ارزوی بهترینا برا تک تکتون :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amir_rz

> یعنی مثلا اگر تو یکروز ۷ساعت بخونم دیگه نمیتونم بیشتر بخونم خسته میشم درس خوندن برام سخت میشه و ۱۰دقیقه انگار اندازه یک ساعت میگذره


خب این طبیعیه حتی منم بعضی از روزا خسته میشم..مهم اینکه با قدرت دوباره شروع میکنم..شاید بگی چطوری؟
ببین من به خودم باور دارم که میتونم..اصن دلیلی نداره که نتونم..خسته میشم خب همه خسته میشن..سخته برا همه سخته نه فقط برا من..
میدونی هدفم از این حرفا این بودش که فک نکنی فقط تو خسته میشی نه والا من خودمم خسته میشم..همونطور که گفتم با قدرت ادامه بده..

----------


## Dr.Psycho

> سلام دوستان یه سوال من بعضی اوقات ساعت مطالعم میره بالا هنگام درس خوندن عصبی و کلافه  میشم و دیگه نمیتونم درس بخونم با اینکه دلم میخواد کم نیارم، راه حلی نداره؟


اگه با تایمی که بهتون فشار نمیاد شروع کنین و کم کم زیاد کنین این اتفاق نمیفته.

----------


## bbenyamin

سلام دوستان آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون! در مورد ساعت مطالعه من یه تکنیکی شنیده بودم که خودم رو هم خیلی کمک کرد! 
برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه شما باید فشردگی کارتون رو بیشتر کنید و بعد به افزایش ساعت فکر کنید. یعنی چی؟ ... یعنی مثلا اگه از ساعت 7 صبح تا 11 شب 8 ساعت مطالعه می کردید تصمیم بگیرید که فشرده ترش کنید مثلا از 7 صبح تا 9 شب همون 8 ساعت رو مطالعه کنید. لازم نیست بعد از 9 درس بخونید فعلا؛ از فشردگی کارتون لذت ببرید و به خودتون پاداش بدید  :Yahoo (1): 
بعد از چند روز که به روند پایداری تو زود جمع کردن کارتون رسیدید نوبت میرسه به افزایش ساعت! حالا می تونید بعد از ساعت 9 هم یک ساعت دیگه مطالعه کنید و به مرور اضافش کنید. اینطوری بدون اینکه از ساعت خوابتون کم کنید و یا تغییر اساسی در برنامه ریزیتون انجام بدید میتونید ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدید! 


جا داره اشاره کنم که ساعت مطالعه خودم تو هفته حتی بعد از عید تک و توک به بالای 10 ساعت می رسید! خیلی درگیر ساعت های مطالعه نجومی و تعداد تست های نجومی نشید! هر چقدر میتونید بهتر و بیشتر کار کنید ولی حتما شادابی رو تو روند مطالعه در نظر بگیرید و مراقب باشید که از بین نره! بیشتر روی حجم کاری که قراره جمع کنید تمرکز کنید نه لزوما تعداد ساعاتی که میخونید!

----------


## Amir_rz

> سلام دوستان آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون! در مورد ساعت مطالعه من یه تکنیکی شنیده بودم که خودم رو هم خیلی کمک کرد! 
> برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه شما باید فشردگی کارتون رو بیشتر کنید و بعد به افزایش ساعت فکر کنید. یعنی چی؟ ... یعنی مثلا اگه از ساعت 7 صبح تا 11 شب 8 ساعت مطالعه می کردید تصمیم بگیرید که فشرده ترش کنید مثلا از 7 صبح تا 9 شب همون 8 ساعت رو مطالعه کنید. لازم نیست بعد از 9 درس بخونید فعلا؛ از فشردگی کارتون لذت ببرید و به خودتون پاداش بدید 
> بعد از چند روز که به روند پایداری تو زود جمع کردن کارتون رسیدید نوبت میرسه به افزایش ساعت! حالا می تونید بعد از ساعت 9 هم یک ساعت دیگه مطالعه کنید و به مرور اضافش کنید. اینطوری بدون اینکه از ساعت خوابتون کم کنید و یا تغییر اساسی در برنامه ریزیتون انجام بدید میتونید ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدید! 
> 
> 
> جا داره اشاره کنم که ساعت مطالعه خودم تو هفته حتی بعد از عید تک و توک به بالای 10 ساعت می رسید! خیلی درگیر ساعت های مطالعه نجومی و تعداد تست های نجومی نشید! هر چقدر میتونید بهتر و بیشتر کار کنید ولی حتما شادابی رو تو روند مطالعه در نظر بگیرید و مراقب باشید که از بین نره! بیشتر روی حجم کاری که قراره جمع کنید تمرکز کنید نه لزوما تعداد ساعاتی که میخونید!



سلام..ممنون که تجربیات خودتون رو در اختیار ما گذاشتین :Yahoo (105): 
سوال دیگه ای داشتم خدممتون که:در زمان مدرسه ساعت مطالعه شما به چقدر میرسید و دریک روز چندتا درس و در چه حجمی مطالعه میکردین؟؟

----------


## bbenyamin

> سلام..ممنون که تجربیات خودتون رو در اختیار ما گذاشتین
> سوال دیگه ای داشتم خدممتون که:در زمان مدرسه ساعت مطالعه شما به چقدر میرسید و دریک روز چندتا درس و در چه حجمی مطالعه میکردین؟؟


خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
اگه خیلی خوب میخوندم 6:30 ساعت اما به طور متوسط 5 ساعت/ حداقل 4 یا 5 تا تنوع درس رو داشتم روزی ولی همیشه سعی ام بر این بود که تنوع درس بیشتری بدم به برنامم
حجم هم که نسبت به درس و مبحث متفاوته و نمیشه به طور کلی گفت ...

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
راستش یه چند روزه که داشتم همزمان با نگاه کردن ویدیو ،تایم رو چک میکردم که متوجه شدم کلی وقت صرفه ویدیو آموزشی کردم ولی تازه رسیدم به نصفه ویدیو آموزشی در حالیکه معلمی که همون ویدیو رو تدریس کرده و ساخته بودش ساعت پیشنهادی که داده بود من دقیقا به همون اندازه واسه نصف ویدیو وقت گذاشته بودم!!
خواستم بپرسم از دوستانی که از ویدیو آموزشی استفاده کردن و یا همین الانشم استفاده میکنن..میتونن بگن که چطور نگا میکنن ویدیو رو تا هم زودتر و هم بهتر درک کنن؟
این سوالم بنظرم سوال اساسی خیلی از اون کسایی هست که تازه رفتن سمت فیلم آموزشی و این مشکلو دارن!

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنین..آرزوی موفقیت برای هممون در کنکور۹۹

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> راستش یه چند روزه که داشتم همزمان با نگاه کردن ویدیو ،تایم رو چک میکردم که متوجه شدم کلی وقت صرفه ویدیو آموزشی کردم ولی تازه رسیدم به نصفه ویدیو آموزشی در حالیکه معلمی که همون ویدیو رو تدریس کرده و ساخته بودش ساعت پیشنهادی که داده بود من دقیقا به همون اندازه واسه نصف ویدیو وقت گذاشته بودم!!
> خواستم بپرسم از دوستانی که از ویدیو آموزشی استفاده کردن و یا همین الانشم استفاده میکنن..میتونن بگن که چطور نگا میکنن ویدیو رو تا هم زودتر و هم بهتر درک کنن؟
> این سوالم بنظرم سوال اساسی خیلی از اون کسایی هست که تازه رفتن سمت فیلم آموزشی و این مشکلو دارن!
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنین..آرزوی موفقیت برای هممون در کنکور۹۹


سلام عزیز.
خب اینکارتون اونجا اشتباهه که شما فیلم رو مبنای یادگیری کردید. در حالی که فیلم آموزشی صرفا یه کمک هستش و نه منبع اصلی!
شما اول باید کتاب درسی + درسنامه کتب کمک آموزشی مربوطه رو خوبِ خوب بخونین.(حالا مقدار اینا فرق داره با توجه به درسش)
و بعد از این قضیه اگرکه هنوز متوجه نشدین برید سراغ فیلم آموزشی.

----------


## Amir_rz

> سلام عزیز.
> خب اینکارتون اونجا اشتباهه که شما فیلم رو مبنای یادگیری کردید. در حالی که فیلم آموزشی صرفا یه کمک هستش و نه منبع اصلی!
> شما اول باید کتاب درسی + درسنامه کتب کمک آموزشی مربوطه رو خوبِ خوب بخونین.(حالا مقدار اینا فرق داره با توجه به درسش)
> و بعد از این قضیه اگرکه هنوز متوجه نشدین برید سراغ فیلم آموزشی.


سلام..
خب فیلم اموزشی که استفاده میکنم درواقع هم کتاب درسی و هم درسنامه + تستای کنکور رو حل میکنه و من یکی که خیلی راضیم(حالا اسمشو نمیگم که تبلیغ نشه و نگن که دارم بازاریابی میکنم :Yahoo (39): )
اولا  در فیلم اموزشی یکی برات مبحث رو تحلیل میکنه که واقعا وارده(طرف(دانش اموز) هرچقدم حرفه ای باشه نمیتونه درسنامه کتب اموزشی رو مث ی شخصی که وارد هست تحلیل کنه و فک میکنه که تحلیل کرده و از کجا معلوم که تحلیلش اشتباه نباشه)
دوما تو وقت خیلی صرفه جویی میشه و مشکل من اینکه چون تازه واردم تو نگاه کردن به ویدیو خواستم ببینم دوستان راهی میدونن که به منم کمک بکنه؟
در اخر بگم که این به خوده شخص برمیگرده که فیلم اموزشی ببینه یا کتاب تست بخونه..من به شخصه با مورد دوم خیلی راحت تر و بهتر یادمیگیرم.

ارزوی موفقیت دارم..ممنون از شما :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amir_rz

> دوستان تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی نیست خودتونو درگیر مدرسه کنید، اما اگه مستقیم باشه امتحاناتو نمره کامل بگیرید، بعد عید کلا نمیرن مدرسه، خیلیم درگیر مدرسه نشید، مهم نیست زیاد


والا ما که از دوازدهم خبری نداریم کی و چطور قراره بریم مدرسه..از مهر میریم ببینیم قضیه چیه؟؟
بعضیا میگفتن که هر روز میرین مدرسه ولی تعداد زنگا متفاوته بعضی از روزا کامل میمونین بیشتر روزا 1الی2 زنگ...

----------


## fisae

> والا ما که از دوازدهم خبری نداریم کی و چطور قراره بریم مدرسه..از مهر میریم ببینیم قضیه چیه؟؟
> بعضیا میگفتن که هر روز میرین مدرسه ولی تعداد زنگا متفاوته بعضی از روزا کامل میمونین بیشتر روزا 1الی2 زنگ...


خب آره کلا یک درس بیشتر میخونید، برخی روزا به مدیر مدرسه‌تون بستگی داره، ممکنه یه حالی بده بگه برید خونه  :Yahoo (1):  اما اصولا بعد عید دانش آموزا نمیان سر کلاس ، یه جورایی دبیرا‌هم از خداشونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fisae

> والا ما که از دوازدهم خبری نداریم کی و چطور قراره بریم مدرسه..از مهر میریم ببینیم قضیه چیه؟؟
> بعضیا میگفتن که هر روز میرین مدرسه ولی تعداد زنگا متفاوته بعضی از روزا کامل میمونین بیشتر روزا 1الی2 زنگ...


از حالا خیلی زوده به اینا فکر کنی، شما بشین بخون، انشالله مشکل وقت نخواهی داشت

----------


## amirmasood

اگه کسی از زیست نظام قدیم سوالی داشت یا منبعی خاست بگه . 
خوشحال میشم کمک کنم

----------


## Amir_rz

> از حالا خیلی زوده به اینا فکر کنی، شما بشین بخون، انشالله مشکل وقت نخواهی داشت


در مورد زود بودنش که باید بگم کلا دو سه هفته مونده تا برم سرکلاس و اینکه از الان یاید برنامه بریزم طبق ساعت مدرسه..

----------


## Amir_rz

> خب آره کلا یک درس بیشتر میخونید، برخی روزا به مدیر مدرسه‌تون بستگی داره، ممکنه یه حالی بده بگه برید خونه  اما اصولا بعد عید دانش آموزا نمیان سر کلاس ، یه جورایی دبیرا‌هم از خداشونه


منظور از یک درس بیشتر میخونید ینی چی؟؟

----------


## fisae

> منظور از یک درس بیشتر میخونید ینی چی؟؟


یعنی همون دو زنگ!

----------


## fisae

> منظور از یک درس بیشتر میخونید ینی چی؟؟


بعضی مدرستون چیه؟

----------


## fisae

> در مورد زود بودنش که باید بگم کلا دو سه هفته مونده تا برم سرکلاس و اینکه از الان یاید برنامه بریزم طبق ساعت مدرسه..


نه منظورم اینه که بعد عید چی میشه اون بود، برنامه ریزی که بله. باید. انجام بدید

----------


## Amir_rz

> بعضی مدرستون چیه؟


منظورت رو نفهمیدم؟؟؟

----------


## fisae

> منظورت رو نفهمیدم؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (114):  معذرت اشتباه نوشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
منظورم اینه مدرست چیه؟

----------


## Amir_rz

> معذرت اشتباه نوشتم 
> منظورم اینه مدرست چیه؟


نمونه دولتی

----------


## zaaaahra

بچه ها یکی به من بگه برا کنکور ۹۹ نظام جدید زیست دهم باید مطابق چاپ ۹۶-۹۵باشه یا ۹۶-۹۷کتاب درسیا رو میگما ؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> بچه ها یکی به من بگه برا کنکور ۹۹ نظام جدید زیست دهم باید مطابق چاپ ۹۶-۹۵باشه یا ۹۶-۹۷کتاب درسیا رو میگما ؟؟؟


باید چاپ 96-97 باشه.داخل کتاب نوشته چاپ دوم

----------


## zaaaahra

> باید چاپ 96-97 باشه.داخل کتاب نوشته چاپ دوم


ممنون

----------


## Amir_rz

سلام..
راستش برای من یه سوال پیش اومده راجب اینکه چند هفته مونده به باز شدن مدارس(سال اخریم) و برام سوال شده که من درطول هفته درسای دوازدهم رو میخونم(اولویتم هستن چون تقریبا بیش از 50درصد کنکور از سال دوازدهم میاد) ولی درسای پایه رو چطور و تو چ روزهایی باید مطالعه کنم؟؟
البته ازمون ازمایشی هم قراره از مهر ثبت نام کنم.
 ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------

